# Creepy QR Codes?



## Maddie_._ (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi, so I need blood QR codes, knife QR codes, gravestones, etc~

I'm making a town that is basically cute and nice and pleasant until you reach a certain part of it ^-^.
I'm trying not to make it cheesy..
So, yeah~


----------



## UchiCherry (Feb 7, 2014)

I've made some myself as I'm doing the same thing with my town, I'll get you the qr codes by tomorrow if you like?


----------



## Maddie_._ (Feb 7, 2014)

That would be great! Thanks! c: !


----------



## Amykins (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's a gravestone I made. I'm also in the middle of making an old, decrepit stone path for someone's spooky-themed town if you're interested. The thread is in the Able Sisters forum.


----------



## Maddie_._ (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks so much! And I'll check it out


----------



## feminist (Feb 7, 2014)

if I were you, I would hunt down horror town dream addresses and see if you can find wendell in some of the dreams and copy some qr codes

i also have some actual qr codes, let me find them

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: brain hat!









Spoiler: some bloody outfits~



   


these qr codes might end up too small so click here to see them fullsize

some bloody dresses [the file was too big]


----------



## Maddie_._ (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 8, 2014)

Hah I have this idea in my town too!! I wanna do a creepy scary looking basement where else other places in my town look beautiful with fairy tales theme^^ would love to visit yours when you complete it =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

But we can't put QR code clothes on mannequins right? I am talking about those we design ourselves =x


----------

